# Safety reminder! (WARNING: graphic pics)



## malinda

I got these pics from the Minnesota Farrier's Association. Pics of a 12 year old girl who was barefoot and stepped on by a horse. Ouch!


----------



## tyusclan

Man, that hurts just looking at it!

I never could understand why some people want to work around horses with no shoes on. It hurts bad enough to get stepped on with boots on. I can't imagine being barefoot.


----------



## JuliaM

First off I haven't posted in a long while, I mainly lurk around....but I just had to come on here and tell you THANKS for posting this...my son has a really bad habit of walking out to the horses with flip flops on, hopefully by showing him these pictures he will see, that I am not just blowing smoke by getting on to him. Plus he is in the marching band at school! Ha I could just see him trying to do that with a foot like this.
Hope there are not any long term problems!


----------



## southerngurl

*OUCH! 

*I lost a toenail once and that hurt pretty good, but nothing like this I'm sure. I pulled my foot out just as the hoof was coming down (horse lost his balance and down came the rear foot like a guillotine towards my toes). Thankfully i didn't get my toes chopped off. In this case though, boots would have been worse as I wouldn't have gotten out at all. My mistake was in not balancing the horse before picking up his foot, and having my foot in the line of fire were he to fall. I just wanted to pick his feet out real quick.

I think wearing flip flops around horses does at least develop one's reaction speed. :shocked:


----------



## JuliaM

Southerngirl...I know it isn't funny, but your comment made me laugh. Showed these to my Jonathan, doesn't look like it even effected him...grrrr...guess he will learn the hard way!


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Oh dear god. I hope she was knocked out with some good medication while those pictures were being taken. 

I am always fussing at my 4 and 11 year olds to wear their boots while out with the goats. I know that is nothing compared to a horse but that picture should be enough to scare all the older kids into thinking twice about going outside in flip flops.


----------



## shanzone2001

I told my daughter last night to get out of the horse corral until she put on her boots....she was wearing flip flops while leading her horse around!!! Thanks for posting- I am going to show her this!


----------



## fetch33

Yikes! I hate degloving injuries. I'll share some of my 'awesome' photos... My thumb was torn off by a lead rope.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
12 days after the amputation









20 days after. There is a stitch hanging out the end of my thumb. It was to a knot at the base of the cuticle. I had to cut the side of my thumb open to remove that stitch somewhere around day 30 because the end of the thumb wouldn't heal with that stitch hanging out. The incision on the side of my hand is where the skin graft to fill in the base of the thumb came from. My dog tripped me the day I got the stitches out and the incision popped open.








Day 72. I even grew a little nail!

And yeah, I sent my photos and story to ShowMeYourWound.com. My computer crashed and I had to 'steal' my photos back. My only regret, besides the accident, is I was never able to get the photo of before surgery when the chunk of thumb was sitting next to my hand. Doc didn't want to give it up.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows

My little filly stepped on my foot in April. Nothing big, just moved over and stood on it. I was in steel toed boots, thank god! She actually bent the steel cap a bit. The pressure also ruptured a muscle in the bottom of my foot and most likely I will live the rest of my life with severe foot pain.....but had I not had boots on, I would be living the rest of my life with out my left foot!!


----------



## wr

fetch33, usually, if you talk nice to the doctor, they will provide you with a copy if you bring in a flash drive.


----------



## ErinP

I just made my kids look at those pics too. My 8 year old was absolutely horrified. :teehee:

fetch, my 10 year old just looked at your hand and said, "Her thumb was in a loop of the lead rope!" (We've discussed the importance of not looping the lead around your hand)

Is that true? 
Or did it get hung up some other way?


----------



## Minelson

Yikes! That made my feet hurt!


----------



## fetch33

Ok I have no idea why photobucket removed the first photo. We think my thumb was cut off by the lead, actually it was a flat nylon lunge line, when my thumb was caught between it and a metal bar in the trailer. It was super quick.


----------



## HorseFeatherz

Ouch, ouch, ouch - foot and finger - Ouch


Guilty myself of being barefoot or in flip flops when messing around "quick" with the horses.


----------



## DamnearaFarm

My husband's finger was crushed between a lead and a woven wire fence and required removal. I had a horse bite through a glove (it was dark and I was tossing armfuls of hay and well, I guess she couldn't wait because she went in for a bite of the armful coming across the fence and got my thumb instead.) I remember wondering, as I slid the glove off, WHY was there part of the glove stuck to my thumb? I tried to pull it off and realized it was MY skin on my thumb. So like a moron- cause I HAD to keep the grass clean, right? I cupped my hand under my thumb to catch the blood so it wouldn't dirty the ground  and ran inside. Where I, a lefty, had to use my right hand and a sharp knife to finish cutting off the skin from my entire thumb pad. Thank God I got it off and treated and bandaged before Greg got back in the house- he's not much for gore, lol.


----------

